# Food Gathering Bags



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

You know I don't think over all the discussions I've been in over the years about food to be found out there in the wild, anyone ever bring up exactly how they plan to carry it back to camp. I've used my pockets for berries and fruits, pouches for the same and bugs, but never really had anything dedicated more than fishing line and a ziplock bag. And that seems like it ought to be a pretty important prep whether for the BOB or BOL supplies. I've been thinking about it and am about to put in an order for a Maxpedition drop pouch for my BOB as they seem like they'd be an excellent option. I love Max gear. I have quite a bit of it and it's tough and top quality. The drop pouch is designed to hold mags, so it should stand up to fruit, bugs, fish and meat. Easy to rinse out too.

What do you use or think about it?

Maxpedition Rollypoly Folding Dump Pouch, Roll Up Magazine Drop Bag, Military Morons MM Design


----------



## BigTex (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks like it could hold quite a few dove  I like the idea, assuming you are carrying a rucksack or something on your back.

edit: I like this one, it's just a bit bigger than the one you posted, and looks just as versatile.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a small to medium sized back-pack that rolls up nicely and tucks away just for carrying whatever I may happen across.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I use the Blackhawk S.T.R.I.K.E. medium folding dump pouch on my belt.

I met Michael Janich, the edged weapons expert and knife designer, back when he worked for Blackhawk and was designing knives for them (before they were bought out by ATK), and he introduced me to this folding dump pouch. Stays out of the way until you need it, and you can carry two rabbits and up to ten doves inside one. It has drain holes on the bottom, so it can be washed out, and you can cross streams wearing it without it turning into an anchor in the process.

Works great for dumping mags, too. Comes in multi-cam now....

Link:

http://www.blackhawk.com/product/STRIKE-Folding-Dump-Pouch,755,55.htm


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Right on, so I'm not loosing my mind and the dump pouch seems like a good idea to more than just me. That's always a good thing. And Verteidiger is using one from Blackhawk for the exact thing too. I like Blackhawk's gear, they make quality stuff, but I think I may be becoming a Maxpedition junkie and have to go with theirs. Thanks for the link though Verteidiger. 

There's lots of things a person could use though like the rolldown backpacks, a satchel bag, a bag with a pull tie cord they could tie off to their belt or even a Tupperware container. You just have to find somewhere to carry the Tupperware container. It's an overlook thing though it seems and we are going to need to gather with something.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Fuzzee,

The bag with a pull cord is a great idea. That reminded that a lot of the kids at the high school where I work use them as backpacks, mainly for their PE clothes. They're small, light weight with small straps they sling over their shoulders and wear like a backpack. Easy on, easy off, quick access.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Fuzzee,
> 
> The bag with a pull cord is a great idea. That reminded that a lot of the kids at the high school where I work use them as backpacks, mainly for their PE clothes. They're small, light weight with small straps they sling over their shoulders and wear like a backpack. Easy on, easy off, quick access.


Yeah those should make great gathering bags. I was thinking of the small cinch liquor bags too that come on some bottles and the small leather ones they sell in shops. That's also where someone could easily make a bag like that out of hides or old garments.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

My mom every year she will go to this real estate vendors conference (don't know exactly what it's called) but the thing of most of these vendors who cater to developers there is gadgets. They have the company name on them but man does she come back with a bag like that every year full of cool gadgets like mini tools, those digital camo and grey velour bags like those, flash drives, pocket knives, mini lights, smartphone holders the whole nine yards. I never been but I would do the same thing, hit every stand giving out gadgets. My day pack in the FJ has three bags like that and a couple crown royal bags in them too. In survival out there in the bush you have to remember the three c's- cutting tools, CONTAINERS and cordage.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

This is the one I use,

Amazon.com: Original Heavyweight Classic Messenger Bag Olive Green: Clothing

It's a good sized bag that's well made from heavy duty canvas. I like that has 4 external pockets leaving the large main pouch for forage goodies. The 2" adjustable strap is a cotton weave and very comfortable for sling or cross body carry. It comes in other earth tone colors too.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah that should be a good gathering bag. If I didn't have so much on my BOB rig already, I'd consider another Maxpedition Fatboy as one, but I room is sparse.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I guess I need to up my game. I just stuff my old ditty bag in the pack.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Seneca said:


> This is the one I use,
> 
> Amazon.com: Original Heavyweight Classic Messenger Bag Olive Green: Clothing
> 
> It's a good sized bag that's well made from heavy duty canvas. I like that has 4 external pockets leaving the large main pouch for forage goodies. The 2" adjustable strap is a cotton weave and very comfortable for sling or cross body carry. It comes in other earth tone colors too.


That's cool Seneca. As long as it has good stitching, you can't beat canvas. Just found out my mother in law is here for another week and a half. Might talk her into making me one since I have the canvas.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't see much of a point in spending money for special bags. I threw a couple of bags I had around my place in my BOB for this purpose though. One is a small olive drab "man purse" type bag. I actually have no idea where I got it, but it matches my ALICE pack perfectly. 

The second is one of those draw string backpacks popular among athletes.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> That's cool Seneca. As long as it has good stitching, you can't beat canvas. Just found out my mother in law is here for another week and a half. Might talk her into making me one since I have the canvas.


Thanks, I thought it was cool too. It was not all that expensive, so I took a chance on it being serviceable.

It's made from very heavy canvas. I was pleasantly surprised. The stitching is good, and for the asking price of 25 bucks I was pleased.

I thought about different styles and types of bags that could be pressed into use as a foragers bag, and there are a lot out there in the market place that are quite serviceable in that regard. In the end I opted to keep it basic and simple.

I want a bag that I can slip out of if It gets hung up, unsling and toss it across a dicey fording, tie a piece of Para cord to the strap and hoist it up into a tree. Wash it and dry it next to the fire without worrying about embers melting a hole in it and lastly my experience is that cotton is quite a bit quieter in the bush than nylon.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Yeah that should be a good gathering bag. If I didn't have so much on my BOB rig already, I'd consider another Maxpedition Fatboy as one, but I room is sparse.


I tend to separated the two activities. I have not given much thought to a foragers bag that compliments the bug out bag. Maybe I should! 
I normally carry a drawstring type bag when hiking and use it for carrying out my food wrappers and the trash I find along the trail. In the present I graze edibles as I go along, I rarely bag them up as I generally have food with me.

I might be outside the box with my thinking that foraging is a day trip activity. I think in a survival situation going light on the gear in search of wild edibles is a way to help keep the calorie deficit ogre at bay.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I tend to separated the two activities. I have not given much thought to a foragers bag that compliments the bug out bag. Maybe I should!
> I normally carry a drawstring type bag when hiking and use it for carrying out my food wrappers and the trash I find along the trail. In the present I graze edibles as I go along, I rarely bag them up as I generally have food with me.
> 
> I might be outside the box with my thinking that foraging is a day trip activity. I think in a survival situation going light on the gear in search of wild edibles is a way to help keep the calorie deficit ogre at bay.


It's an all the time activity to me in the woods. I grab what I see when I see. That means coming across edibles while making distance with the pack on or foraging after camp is set up. I doubt any of us is going to pass up a score when things really hit the fan and it's real survival. I pack ziplocks now and most of the time wear cargo pants which is where the large leg pockets come in handy, but I've seen the need for something more dedicated. Fish and meat I normally clean and use the ziplocks but that's a short time supplement as they don't last long.


----------

